# Dust Collection



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

Something I paid little attention to when I began this hobby. 

But my shop is in the basement and the machine arsenal has grown (lathe, bandsaw, tablesaw, planer, jointer, belt/disc sander and the worst offender a drum sander). I currently use a Delta single stage dust collector that I won in a drawing at Woodcraft. It does a marginal job at best. But the worst thing with it is never being able to get a good seal for the lower collection bag with the band and holes developing in the plastic bag during operation. I never notice it until I look up into a cloud. Has happened more than once. The entire basement, but particularly my corner is thick with a layer of dust. The very fine worst kind. 

I'm done fighting with it. After all, I have only 2 hands and it takes 4 to replace that dang bag (magnets do help hold it up). I've decided to bite the financial bullet and get a cyclone machine. After filling my head with interweb research, data, reviews I am still undecided on several things - make, size/hp, mobile or stationary. I never have more than one machine in operation at once and I currently move the Delta dog between machines. I have only 1 220 outlet currently dedicated to the lathe. Adding circuits is an option of course. Space is at a premium, with machines against the wall and rolled out when needed. 

So my question to the assembled smart folks here is what is your experience and what might you recommend relative to make, model, size/hp, wheels or not, etc?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

Couple suggestions, Have you added a separator between the machines and the dust collector? I made mine out of a 40 gallon cardboard barrel but you can buy an off the shelf cyclone separator that fits onto a garbage can and will make a huge difference. Also, if you're still using a cloth bag filter I'd recommend looking at a Wynn or other aftermarket pleated filter. I'm probably running a similar Delta to yours and I've never had an issue with it once the upgrades were done. not sure how you're putting holes in the bag as the only time I had that happen was when I sucked up a huge chip and it poked the bag. I'll empty the separator once a week and I only have to empty the bag on the dust collector every couple months.

Not saying an upgrade to a new machine isn't the way to go but throwing out a few lower cost options that might solve the problem.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 10, 2016)

@Mike1950


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2016)

@Sprung, what was that pleated filter you put on yours?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2016)

Tony said:


> @Sprung, what was that pleated filter you put on yours?



This one: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Camfil-Farr-Filter-211547001-Hemipleat-/331475122371? though it's not on yet - hopefully this weekend! @ripjack13 has his already on his DC so he can probably tell you how well it works.

I agree with Colin - a separator of some sort would be a huge improvement. I've been looking at one of these for a while. But since I don't have that kind of cash laying around right now, I'm planning on building a Thien Tophat Separator this weekend. I plan to do a classroom thread on the build and on my modifications to my dust collector. I've got a stock HF DC that will be what I'm building off of.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 10, 2016)

FWIW, I use black trash bags (the contractor bags from Lowes, nice and thick) on my dust collector. It doesn't fill up often, as I have a trash can separator on mine. But they're wayyy cheaper than the replacement clear bags, and don't rip as easy... I think because they have more give in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

The one I used makes a HUGE difference in airflow collection! Same one as Matt linked. I would like to replace the collection bag and get a cardboard barrel. That will make removing it from underneath the unit easier and less dusty...


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 10, 2016)

What about this kind Matt?
Link

@Sprung


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Schroedc, Colin, I recently added the pleated filter and that did increase the machine's efficiency quite a bit. I wish I knew how I am able to get a hole in the plastic bag. I thought it might be happening when I moved the DC between machines, but I've been very careful about that and still managed it. I admit the bags could be thicker, but they are specifically for the Delta machine. I've tried bags from Woodcraft that are much thicker. They are supposed to fit the 14" machine but are too wide at the mouth and have to be folded over, again making the band connection unsatisfactory. 

I have not tried an intermediate separator. How would that work with having to move the DC between machine hookups?


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> What about this kind Matt?
> Link
> 
> @Sprung



That one's sized for use with shop vacs - going from 4" runs in the DC to a 2 1/2" (or so) inlet/outlet on the cyclone would greatly diminish your airflow in the DC.

A cross-cut of a pipe with 2 1/2" ID is about 19.5", while a 4" ID pipe is about 50" - HUGE difference.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I have not tried an intermediate separator. How would that work with having to move the DC between machine hookups?



Not my picture, but this displays how it could all be made as one, mobile unit. That is a Thien Top Hat style separator on top of the can. Obviously a setup like this would require a complete redo/reinvention of how your dust collector is set up, but it would allow it to have the separator and pleated filter - and still be portable.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

@Tom Smart - I have mine in a corner and run a 30 foot hose I can just drag around and plug into machines, the separator sits against the wall. I've been using the Laguna bags (I bought a huge pile on clearance at rockler a couple years ago) and those are way thick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

@Tom Smart - Are you suing the exterior steel band to hold the bags or do you have the cloth one that goes inside the opening?


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Schroedc, Exterior steele band. I'm not aware of an interior one.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> @Schroedc, Exterior steele band. I'm not aware of an interior one.



Post a picture of your machine, If it's the one I think it is I have some info for you on it.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

I just put a new bag on it. Happened to be turning a dyed blank so you can see the leakage at the top above the band. I just started using the bunge cord to hold the bag because it blows out from the machine with the new filter on it.


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> View attachment 114792
> 
> I just put a new bag on it. Happened to be turning a dyed blank so you can see the leakage at the top above the band. I just started using the bunge cord to hold the bag because it blows out from the machine with the new filter on it.



Ok, that one SHOULD have available a cloth covered snap band that goes inside the area the bag goes on, On mine you wrap the top of the bag back over the band, and kinda fold it to get into the opening and let it snap round, it holds tight and doesn't leak. If I get a chance I'll try and get a picture. I know it sounds stupid but look up in yours and see if it's in there, Mine came with the metal strap but also had the cloth covered inside one.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Schroedc, 99% sure there is nothing up in there because I vacuum it each time I change the bag and have never seen anything. I know that Jet has a system like that.


----------



## Tony (Oct 10, 2016)

I've got a Delta and mine has that inside cloth covered band as well.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

I did a quick search for that part for the Delta and came up empty. Maybe I can find one for Jet that fits. Just has to be 14", right?


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I did a quick search for that part for the Delta and came up empty. Maybe I can find one for Jet that fits. Just has to be 14", right?



Um, Not sure as it snaps almost perfectly to the inside diameter. The part number should be Delta A04511 and of course everyone has discontinued it and replaced with the outside lever clamp like you have, I will do a bit of digging with a couple sources I have and see what I can come up with.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2016)

I did a lot of looking around at DCs recently. Several makers now produce a mobile cyclone... like this;

http://www.cpojettools.com/jet-7175...JNO5VI9PeByROy_tFslS72jB4Kn_gBCnzvhoCTKTw_wcB

All look very similar, like they are made at the same factory and painted a different color, but seem pretty cool; mobile, shorter than regular cyclones. They weren't a good option for me though as I want to get the DC out of my shop so am mounting a Griz on the outside, in fact, it's being delivered tomorrow, @gman2431 hooked me up with a 10% discount coupon. this one; 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/2-HP-Cyclone-Dust-Collector/G0440?utm_campaign=zPage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

@Tom Smart - Did some searching this part kept coming up, it's for a Jet DC1100 but it kept popping up in Delta searches so I'd be willing to gamble it may be the part I'm talking about.

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/jet-dc1100c-708626c-dust-collector-parts-c-32652_32831_32841.html

It's part number 23 on the diagram, P/N 331038 and they do appear to have it in stock.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Schroedc, Colin that is exacting the part I came up with in my quick search. I think our Woodcraft store has this or a similar model Jet on the floor and I'm going to go down and take a look see. 

@barry richardson, Barry did you happen to look at Oneida when you were designing your system? I was noodleing this model. 

http://www.oneida-air.com/inventoryD.asp?item_no=XXPM010100H

Price is similar to the Grizzley but it's 1.5hp vs the 2hp for the model you selected.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

Actually the Grizzley is a bit more, the Jet you mentioned is the same price.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 10, 2016)

I looked at the standard cyclones from Oneida. They were somewhat more expensive with pretty much the same specs, US made though. I decided to go cheap, the best bang for the buck I found is the Tempest cyclones, but I heard Penn State is discontinuing them and thought future parts might be a problem. I looked hard for a used cyclone but none came up, so I pulled the trigger on a new one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

I have a penn state 3.5. Upgraded from seperator and a double bag. The difference in dust control is huge. If you want i will post pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@barry richardson, I have found that comparing specs solely on manufacturer's numbers is often apples and oranges because they can claim pretty much anything based on internal testing they design. There is no standardization. Gotta find independent test results. 

@Mike1950, I'd love to see pics when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

Here are a few- it works on my biggest chip maker just fine 24" planer 30' from collector. Dust in shop Is very minimal. It was a lot of work to plumb every tool. I would do it again. Bought unit and pipe barely used.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

@Mike1950, WoW, Mike, I'll bet you have about as much invested in the plumbing as the machine itself. How is the noise level on that?


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

I paid 1400 for all of it. A vet surgeon- bought it installed part and decided wood working was a bit dirty. It has the muffler and it quiets it down. Not really any louder then what I had. Just works instead of leaking dust everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

PS- I probably stll have 60+ ft of new pipe and some fittings. all gates are micro switched to turn collector on when opened. I have not wired them all yet- just in case I had to move- 500 holes and rivets.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

I need to find me an indecisive vet surgeon....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I need to find me an indecisive vet surgeon....



I looked for quite awhile- Looked all up. The Griz-oniada- Laguna are all comparable in my opinion.
It is not a cheap upgrade- especially the ductwork. Much more then collector. But It sure is nice. I have a thread somewhere about install.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 10, 2016)

There a 7.5hp three phase Oneida for sale about 20 miles away from me for 750.00. No ductwork though.


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

I still haven't convinced myself I need a stationary machine with the ducting. Some of the fixes Colin suggested may be enough if they work out. Or they may buy me enough time to continue searching for that vet surgeon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Oct 10, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> There a 7.5hp three phase Oneida for sale about 20 miles away from me for 750.00. No ductwork though.



That thing might suck the paint off the machines.


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 10, 2016)

Tom Smart said:


> I still haven't convinced myself I need a stationary machine with the ducting. Some of the fixes Colin suggested may be enough if they work out. Or they may buy me enough time to continue searching for that vet surgeon.



I would be patient- I have stopped looking- bought last june but have stumbled on 2 like deals since. They are out there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 11, 2016)

I was patient and looked for a long time and finally stumbled on a great deal on Craigslist for a 2hp psi cyclone. So that gave me 2 dust collectors. The other is a harbor freight with the Winn filter upgrade, got a fair deal on that one too. So I have a dust collector at each end of my shop, 20' of hose on each one means I don't have to plumb the whole shop. I just connect the machines as needed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

